# Daniel Bryan



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I noticed a recurring theme in certain threads so I thought I'd make one about the best wrestler of the bunch, American Dragon Bryan Danielson Daniel Bryan. 

He's going to be the biggest star on NXT. Its pretty exciting seeing him on national TV for the first time and hopefully he's going to impress all the fans who haven't seen him before.


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

I hope miz gets his fucking head kicked in. And i LIKE the miz  What i'm trieing to say is im hoping the miz acts like his arrogant kayface character in this thing and then have Danielson own him


----------



## Kinnaird (Aug 25, 2009)

The miz will mentor dainel in the aspect of entertainment and showmanship. and promos. plus the miz is from the reality word so he knows how to play up to the cameras


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

Kinnaird said:


> The miz will mentor dainel in the aspect of entertainment and showmanship. and promos. p*lus the miz is from the reality word so he knows how to play up to the cameras*


*So, if I follow your logic, everyone that's ever appeared on a reality tv series (from Super Nanny to Wife Swap to Big Brother to The Apprentice and so on and so forth) is automatically a seasoned pro when it comes to camera angles and how to "play up to the cameras"... 

Right...*


----------



## backsmack (Jun 14, 2005)

LegendofBaseball said:


> *So, if I follow your logic, everyone that's ever appeared on a reality tv series (from Super Nanny to Wife Swap to Big Brother to The Apprentice and so on and so forth) is automatically a seasoned pro when it comes to camera angles and how to "play up to the cameras"...
> 
> Right...*


I don't get why you're trying to start a fight, but whatever.

Most reality show contestants know how to play it up for the cameras. It's the reason they get on TV in the first place. If you've ever seen a reality show where one of the contestants is barely shown, it's because he or she turned out to be more down to earth than the producers thought, and therefore less interesting.

The Miz has been on multiple seasons of reality shows, so yes, he knows exactly how to act on TV.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

backsmack said:


> I don't get why you're trying to start a fight, but whatever.
> 
> Most reality show contestants know how to play it up for the cameras. It's the reason they get on TV in the first place. If you've ever seen a reality show where one of the contestants is barely shown, it's because he or she turned out to be more down to earth than the producers thought, and therefore less interesting.
> 
> The Miz has been on multiple seasons of reality shows, so yes, he knows exactly how to act on TV.


Its IWC they have nothing better to do than pick fights over stupid stuff.

And I totally get what you're saying.


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

Good grief, this guy doesn't need any kind of mentor at this point real or fake - this silly Miz shit is only going to hurt him, turn Danielson loose. If they don't tamper with him he'll be great, if creative tries to screw around with him it could be a disaster.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

mankind2112 said:


> Good grief, this guy doesn't need any kind of mentor at this point real or fake - this silly Miz shit is only going to hurt him, turn Danielson loose. If they don't tamper with him he'll be great, if creative tries to screw around with him it could be a disaster.


QUIT COMPLANING!!! You keep whining about the same thing in every thread.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Why is he getting a mentor?

He's one of the best fucking wrestlers in the modern day and in no way needs someone to be his lackey or mentor.

They should just debut him as a face...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Why is he getting a mentor?
> 
> He's one of the best fucking wrestlers in the modern day and in no way needs someone to be his lackey or mentor.
> 
> They should just debut him as a face...


you dont know what Nxt is about do you


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Why is he getting a mentor?
> 
> He's one of the best fucking wrestlers in the modern day and in no way needs someone to be his lackey or mentor.
> 
> They should just debut him as a face...


To get him OVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

not a fan of him being paired with Miz, but if we can get Show/Danielson interactions i'll get over it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LMFAO. People still don't understand how being paired with The Miz benefits Danielson... _enormously_?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> LMFAO. People still don't understand how being paried with The Miz benefits Danielson... _enormously_?


this is the IWC any thing that they personally didn't fantasy book they view as bad


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> LMFAO. People still don't understand how being paried with The Miz benefits Danielson... _enormously_?


I'm pretty sure *I* get it



peepaholic said:


> Fair point, Miz' greatest strength is Danielson's biggest weakness so it could work


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

perro said:


> this is the IWC any thing that they personally didn't fantasy book they view as bad


It just shows that all too often people within the IWC are blind to the complete reality of the given situation. Many of us would love seeing Regal "mentor" Danielson, and it would be great, but let's be perfectly honest: Regal's fading into the manager role with Ezekiel Jackson (for whom Regal is already serving as "mentor"). Attaching Danielson to The Miz, who is probably far and away WWE's hottest midcarder at the moment, is only going to help him. Not to mention that The Miz has everything Danielson lacks (though I don't personally think Danielson's mic skills are necessarily bad, but they need work) and Danielson can help get Miz to the next level in the ring. Moreover, they've practically made Danielson the de facto #1 contender to the US Title if/when the Miz/MVP feud wraps up and Miz is still champion (which I think he will be). IWC smarks should be kissing WWE's ass at the moment: they've just given their boy a clear-cut path to the top of the midcard. As a Danielson mark, I'm genuinely ecstatic.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

peepaholic said:


> I'm pretty sure *I* get it


Indeed you do. I was playing fast and loose with the term "people." (Is this where I segue into a "peep" reference? )


----------



## xXMC KnupXx (Apr 14, 2009)

I complety understand why they would put Miz with Danielson, i just dont see Danielson as being THAT kinda entertaining. Even though i hate bringing this guy up - i thought he would fit more into a role similar to that of Benoit. 
I hope it works out though, i would just cringe to see Danielson have to become something he's not to have to get over, especially when the majority of us (IWC) know how good he can be. 
Kinda like AJ is at the moment...


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

danielson doesn't need any help cutting a promo. 

him being paired with Miz isn't bad or anything but i dont like miz so thats my complaint.


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't like Miz, but that's because he insulted me on twitter. The prick!


----------



## Crimson™ (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm starting to get used to calling him Daniel Bryan. I am so excited to see him debut on NXT next week, especially with a guy like Miz. This pairing will do both of them wonders.


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> QUIT COMPLANING!!! You keep whining about the same thing in every thread.



Then stop making new threads about it, I can post my opionion wherever I please.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Well I think it's good for a lot op people on this board. Everytime I read "he's the best in the world", "best wrestler ever", "blaat blaat blaat". I have seen matches, and yes the guy is good, but the best?? Come on, I think 75% of the guys who call him that, haven't seen a match. They only hear something about him. 
And if you wanna see him so bad, than be glad he's on TV next week. Hell, he's on TV with someone who gets more airtime than most of the roster (The Miz).


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

DrEndlessDennis said:


> I don't like Miz, but that's because he insulted me on twitter. The prick!


Man i dunno why you're insulted, the Miz took time outta his day to talk to you, thats a high honour


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I dont think I could bare to watch Miz tell Danielson how to be a wrestler. God knows where people get the idea that Danielson can't cut a promo from either.*


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *I dont think I could bare to watch Miz tell Danielson how to be a wrestler. God knows where people get the idea that Danielson can't cut a promo from either.*


I highly doubt Miz teaching Bryan is anything more than kayfabe.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

GOD i hope he just comes out in the first episode, and tell Miz were he can shove his 3 belts, and tells him hes the best in the world and dosent need anyones "tutelage" that can be his gimmick, and he can win the show.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *I dont think I could bare to watch Miz tell Danielson how to be a wrestler. God knows where people get the idea that Danielson can't cut a promo from either.*


I highly doubt Miz teaching Bryan is anything more than kayfabe.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

As a guy that's never watched any ROH or indy stuff, can I just ask what's so special about this guy? I get that he must be a really awesome wrestler, but what sort of style does he wrestle in for instance? I'm guessing AJ Styles-esque? 

I'm definitely interested by his debut, because he seems to have even suceeded Jericho in IWC love.


----------



## Vainebekonnes (Jan 2, 2010)

rcc said:


> As a guy that's never watched any ROH or indy stuff, can I just ask what's so special about this guy? I get that he must be a really awesome wrestler, but what sort of style does he wrestle in for instance? I'm guessing AJ Styles-esque?
> 
> I'm definitely interested by his debut, because he seems to have even suceeded Jericho in IWC love.


Good mat work, fantastic transitions, innovative submission holds, but more importantly than that, he tells a good story in the ring. He is not an AJ Styles flippy wrestler at all. His main two teachers have been HBK and Regal, but he's much closer to Regal than HBK. Honestly, I would personally compare him to a great old school wrestler brought up to speed in modern wrestling who also incorporates MMA successfully into his style with innovation and skill in execution that you just didn't see on that level back then. Does that make any sense? Does anyone disagree?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Vainebekonnes said:


> Good mat work, fantastic transitions, innovative submission holds, but more importantly than that, he tells a good story in the ring. He is not an AJ Styles flippy wrestler at all. His main two teachers have been HBK and Regal, but he's much closer to Regal than HBK. Honestly, I would personally compare him to a great old school wrestler brought up to speed in modern wrestling who also incorporates MMA successfully into his style with innovation and skill in execution that you just didn't see on that level back then. Does that make any sense? Does anyone disagree?


Yeah, he has a little Kurt Angle in him as well. I doubt he'll be extremely impressive in his first few matches though, because he's not very flashy. Give him a decent amount of time and he'll impress. I'm interested in what they're going to do with him. It might just be that the writers feel he's too bland.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Tbh I don't care how they debut him, I just want him to debut and get a decent ammoutn of TV time every week cos he entertains me, putting Miz with him wont exactly detract from how good Danielson is.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't see how people can complain about a KAYFABE student-mentor pairing. They're pairing him with a guy who gets a load of airtime, has THREE belts, and is the most over midcarder in the company. This = instant exposure.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Danielson doesnt need mentoring but he has to have a mentor due to the shows' plans. It would be nice to see The Miz and Danielson fued that would be....awesome!


----------



## limousine ridin' (Feb 13, 2010)

obviously Miz isnt going to be showing Danielson wristlocks and armbars guys. Miz knows how to entertain, and be a "character", obviously WWE feels Danielson doesnt. Theres a reason it took this long for them to sign him. Miz will "mentor" Danielson on the show and teach him how to be more of a "character" because being a great technical wrestler doesnt get you over with the crowd. only smarks get behind "ring-work" and shit like that. casual fans dont know who danielson is, nor will care about his innovative trasitions and shit like that. maybe 5% of the fan base cares about technical wrestling, the kids with cena shirts are who pump money into the business, so they have hopes danielson can build a character on this show


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jethro said:


> Yeah, he has a little Kurt Angle in him as well. I doubt he'll be extremely impressive in his first few matches though, because he's not very flashy. Give him a decent amount of time and he'll impress. I'm interested in what they're going to do with him. It might just be that the writers feel he's too bland.


Except he's so much better than Angle.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Miz may be older than Danielson but fuck if The American Dragon needs a mentor, insulting


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

It's all about promo cutting and presence, Danielson is a 10 in every other aspect of professional wrestling, so this actually makes sense.


----------



## ValiantSaint (Jan 18, 2010)

Why can I see Danielson getting lumbered with a "Angle-Lite" gimmick after NXT?


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Emperor DC said:


> Except he's so much better than Angle.


No one is *MUCH* better than Angle. I won't say Angle is better, but this is talking bull****


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Moonlight_drive said:


> No one is *MUCH* better than Angle. I won't say Angle is better, but this is talking bull****


If you don't get caught up in all the hype and look at it, Danielson is much the better wrestler. Angle's been the flavour of the past few years. I have enjoyed his matches but for me, Danielson is MUCH better than Angle. Danielson and Jericho are probably the two that are better off the top of my head, but there are probably quite a few more. 

I'd not call Angle overrated, but people do tend to overtalk what he does.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

To be honest, The Miz isn't going to help Danielson, as much as Danielson helps Miz. Only thing that Bryan will get from this at all, is a sense of direction, a shining light on him and a character.

Will be Miz's cocky, young character against Danielson's worldwide experience.


----------



## #1UndertakerFan (Dec 20, 2005)

I cant wait for Bryan Danielsons WWE debut they should just let him be Bryan Danielson and not give him the new name of Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Ugh. Come on, people. If you don't like Miz, ALL THE MORE REASON FOR HIM TO BE PAIRED WITH DANIEL BRYAN. Fans hate The Miz, by and large, so it will make Bryan a sympathetic character, even moreso when he shows how superior he is in the ring. Think.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

ColeStar said:


> I highly doubt Miz teaching Bryan is anything more than kayfabe.


*I know it's not real but Miz mentoring Danielson kayfabe is still insulting.*


rcc said:


> As a guy that's never watched any ROH or indy stuff, can I just ask what's so special about this guy? I get that he must be a really awesome wrestler, but what sort of style does he wrestle in for instance? I'm guessing AJ Styles-esque?
> 
> I'm definitely interested by his debut, because he seems to have even suceeded Jericho in IWC love.


*Nothing like Styles. Benoit is probably the closet comparison you can make, or old school Bob Balcund esque.*


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah I'd say a mix between old skool Owen Hart and Chris Benoit possibly.

Also its not insulting in the slightest, Miz has pretty much got himself over on his personality alone. It will only help Danielson get over, because seeing as Danielson can shoot a promo, its not the sort thats gonna get you really over. Danielson was best when playing the cocky tweener when champ imo, he'll hopefully play a less balls out version of the Miz before eventually turning on him.

Also people who say they've seen Danielson but don't see why he's one of the "Best in the World" please don't judge him on his HDnet matches, that was after his fantastic ROH title run and when it was inevitable he was gonna leave at some point so he spent time putting the newer guys over. HDnet is only a taster of the product, and most will tell you ROH has been pretty terrible as of late.

Watch his matches with KENTA, Low Ki, James Gibson, Nigel McGuinness, Takeshi Morishima Roderick Strong, Samoa Joe, AJ Styles, Paul London, American Wolves, Naruki Doi, Chris Hero (PWG) etc. to get a real taste of what he can really do. Most of those will probably be avaliable in the upload section.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Really looking forward to this. It should be pretty entertaining to see Miz interact with Bryan. This could actually bring Danielson over really good because Miz can draw heat and Danielson can only benefit from that. I'd like to see some stuff with The Big Show too.
Miz is not there to train Danielson. At least no wrestling. I'm pretty sure that he will get some tips to be better on the mic but that happens everyday. It's kayfabe and the young fans that never seen ROH or other indies will not know Danielson and how great he is in the ring. They won't care if it's Miz or Chris Jericho. 
I think it's just to create some entertaining television and get the right guys over.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> They should just debut him as a face...


He absolutely shouldn't be a WWE face.


----------



## machoman99 (Aug 27, 2007)

Don't think of it as mentoring. Think of it as his first feud is with the Miz. Whether Bryan is face or heel I'm pretty sure he'll be butting heads with Miz right away.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Essentially, Danielson is a great mat wrestler with similarities to owen hart and Benoit. However, he is NOT the best wrestler in the world (thats just his gimmick). This pairing is (shock horror) for entertainment value I'd imagine, should be good.

All i want is for him to keep the final countdown theme when he debuts.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> He absolutely shouldn't be a WWE face.


yeah, except for a few main eventers, the faces have absolutely no personality


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

I hope he wins a World title


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

American Dragon is so awesome in the ring!!!

Such a shame that his theme will not be "The Final Countdown" and we will not hear "You're gonna get your f'n head kicked in" chants on TV!!! :sad:

But Miz could help him with the mic work imo!!! So let's see how this turns out!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Punk_4_Life said:


> yeah, except for a few main eventers, the faces have absolutely no personality


the faces have more personalitys then the heels thogh


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *I know it's not real but Miz mentoring Danielson kayfabe is still insulting.*



Agreed to the 10,000th degree, it's obvious that people who try and defend this move have no idea of who or what Bryan Danielson is.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

mankind2112 said:


> Agreed to the 10,000th degree, it's obvious that people who try and defend this move have no idea of who or what Bryan Danielson is.


well i am a very big Danielson , and i think any one bitching about this is being a little girl


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

If he can get "The Final Countdown" as his theme, then I hope Orton will give him a punt kick.


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

perro said:


> well i am a very big Girl


Fixed for accuracy


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

mankind2112 said:


> Fixed for accuracy


Starts a chant UR A CHILD, UR A CHILD, UR A CHILD.....


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Starts a chant UR A CHILD, UR A CHILD, UR A CHILD.....


After a post like this it's easy to see who the children are around here - please stop wasting bandwidth with stupidity.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

mankind2112 said:


> Fixed for accuracy


hmm iam approaching this from a logical stand point and your Crying and screaming


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

perro said:


> hmm iam approaching this from a logical stand point and your Crying and screaming


What's logical from your stand point, I can't have an opinion? you're the only one crying it seems.


----------



## miths (Jan 14, 2009)

People, you like Danielson right? Well, Miz is over big. Anyone next to Miz will have lots of exposure, so...

... You´ll see Bryan a LOT. And he´s going to be a HUGE part of this show.


They didn´t knew what to do with Big Show. Who did they put with him to make him relevant? MIZ.

Kayfabe is bullshit. Miz won´t be teaching him to wrestle, Miz will be his ticket to stardom. You should thank WWE for pairing Miz with Bryan, Bryan will get exposure and some tips in character developing from Miz and Miz will get tips on in-ring skills from Bryan. It was a good decision and it will start a great storyline if they don´t screw it up


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Punk_4_Life said:


> yeah, except for a few main eventers, the faces have absolutely no personality


...and also for the fact that he works his matches like a heel. He was a face in ROH because people grew to respect him, not because he was a traditional WWE-like face with a silly hand signal or such like. His matches are slow paced wars of attrition where he grinds his opponents down. No WWE face has ever done that. It wouldn't make sense.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

mankind2112 said:


> What's logical from your stand point, I can't have an opinion? you're the only one crying it seems.


your the one making personal attacks, and "Feeling insulted" they paired Danielson up with a guy that is int he middle of a big push, and is over, and all around complaining over nothign

but iam crying


----------



## miths (Jan 14, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> No WWE face has ever done that. It wouldn't make sense.


Bob Backlund

Bret Hart


Big faces, big mat-type grinders.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Its no point in explaining it to the smarks who think Danielson is God and should be treated as such from get-go in WWE although the majority of the WWE fanbase don't know who the blue hell he is.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> danielson doesn't need any help cutting a promo.
> 
> him being paired with Miz isn't bad or anything but i dont like miz so thats my complaint.


Pretty much agree with this, except I do like the Miz.

Danielson is big-time underrated on the mic. He's not flashy, and he's not going to get big pops for catch phrases, and he's not going to go wild and start yelling, but he'll be effective and coherent, and he'll say intelligent things. He doesn't brim with energetic charisma like a Rocky or a young Jericho, but he always looks comfortable on the mic.

Still, the pairing with the Miz won't hurt him at all. The only thing that could potentially hurt him is off they don't let him work to his full capability.


----------



## Sonko (May 24, 2006)

Danielson is EASILY the best wrestler in the WWE roster atm,so there was no possible mentor for him,excluding maybe Jericho.Miz is still a good choice as that will get Bryan the much needed early exposure and chance to shine.


For that guy that said that whoever is not insulted doesn't know about Danielson,I can assure him that I do know.
Oh and looking at the thing in a kayfabe way,Miz is the US Champion and Unified Tag Champion.Danielson is just an FCW noob.so,kayfabe wise,there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Yeah, I'm actually pretty excited for this pairing. I mean, when life gives you lemons, Danielson kicks you in the fucking head.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah, I'm actually pretty excited for this pairing. I mean, *when life gives you lemons, Danielson kicks you in the fucking head.*


did you come up with hat your self cause i might have to put that in my sig.....


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

perro said:


> your the one making personal attacks, and "Feeling insulted" they paired Danielson up with a guy that is int he middle of a big push, and is over, and all around complaining over nothign
> 
> but iam crying


Soooo I'll ask again since you avoided my question, I'm crying because I have an opinion? It seems you're the one crying because everyone doesn't fall in line with your assumptions of how this show will play out.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm excited to see him as well, as he is fucking amazing. Sadly, I've seen the dark match he had with Chavo and his FCW match with Kaval and they have completely neutered his style as I feared they would have. That was to be expected, though, so no use complaining. Either way I can't wait for him to debut.

Also, Daniel Bryan? Really? That's the best they could come up with?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

mankind2112 said:


> Soooo I'll ask again since you avoided my question, I'm crying because I have an opinion? It seems you're the one crying because everyone doesn't fall in line with your assumptions of how this show will play out.


Your opinion is bothering others I mean we all know Danielson will not really be mentored by one half of the unified tag team champions and the united states champion who is getting a huge rub from it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Vince just had to call him Daniel Bryan. When will Vince put his ego aside and let a wrestler use the name he desires.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Vince just had to call him Daniel Bryan. When will Vince put his ego aside and let a wrestler use the name he desires.


They changed the name due to marketing reasons. I know, I know... You know Vince! lol.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

mankind2112 said:


> Soooo I'll ask again since you avoided my question, I'm crying because I have an opinion? It seems you're the one crying because everyone doesn't fall in line with your assumptions of how this show will play out.


no your cryign cause your getting so mad and feeling insulted out of some thing pointless



> Vince just had to call him Daniel Bryan. When will Vince put his ego aside and let a wrestler use the name he desires.


Actually chances are Danielson chose this name him self


----------



## CobraClutch (Oct 28, 2008)

If so many of you agree that Danielson is a bland wrester, then why is everyone complaining that he's been paired up with someone who's shown such improvement in character over the last 2 years..?!
He needs this character behind him otherwise I could see him just being phased out like a nobody ..


----------



## backsmack (Jun 14, 2005)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Vince just had to call him Daniel Bryan. When will Vince put his ego aside and let a wrestler use the name he desires.


It's his company and Bryan Danielson works for him. As long as Vince is signing his checks, he can call him Jacob Von Dick Cheese if he wants to. Welcome to reality.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

backsmack said:


> It's his company and Bryan Danielson works for him. As long as Vince is signing his checks, he can call him* Jacob Von Dick Cheese* if he wants to. Welcome to reality.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Shit, I would have paired with Jericho and made them an actual duo. And called them the World's Best. 

But I can't complain about the pairing.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

CobraClutch said:


> If so many of you agree that Danielson is a bland wrester, then why is everyone complaining that he's been paired up with someone who's shown such improvement in character over the last 2 years..?!
> He needs this character behind him otherwise I could see him just being phased out like a nobody ..


he's not bland at all.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> he's not bland at all.


He looks like a hobo sometimes, although they'll probably make sure he looks cookie cutter for TV. He has bland dark red trunks or whatever and uses submission holds. Given the chance he can show he's not bland at all, but at first sight, yeah he looks bland.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Sephiroth said:


> I noticed a recurring theme in certain threads so I thought I'd make one about the best wrestler of the bunch, American Dragon Bryan Danielson Daniel Bryan.
> 
> He's going to be the biggest star on NXT. Its pretty exciting seeing him on national TV for the first time and hopefully he's going to impress all the fans who haven't seen him before.


I think they're doing a pretty good job of putting him over already, even without him having appeared on a WWE screen (aside from as an enhancement talent) yet.

I think there's no way they'll mishandle him.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

It's gonna be interesting .. The Miz oozes charisma and is really OVER .. He might probably bully Daniel Bryan for not making in the big leagues for a decade for being so uncharismatic and not having a damn personality like The Miz, even though having a lot of talent .. A fued between them would own and would instantly get Daniel OVER ..


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't like the guy Christian is paired with. I don't think he has the looks to make it.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Why are people here so interested in seeing NXT be paired with guys that are similar to their WWE counterparts? Look at Cody and Ted. They remind people of Orton, especially Ted and still few people give a crap about either. This whole thing blew up in their face and now they have to turn Orton face. 

Miz and Bryan will make a great pair. On the surface he looks bland so putting him with one of the most colorful guys is a great move.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

I was watching a classic promo the other day of Roddy Piper changing "Love Machine" Art Barr's demeanor. I think they'll do a similar thing with Miz and Bryan.

People who don't know who Art Barr is, he died far too young and was one of the biggest influences on Eddie Guerrero. Barr started off in Pacific Northwest before ending up in AAA in Mexico. Him and a young Guerrero formed a team which is still seen as the most famous and hated team in lucha libre history. This was when Guerrero's charisma wasn't shining through as much, Art Barr was the personality and was the forefront of the team.

Following this famous storyline offers from New Japan, All Japan, ECW, WCW and WWF started flying in for Barr before his untimely death. He also invented the frogsplash which Guerrero would use and dedicate to him every time.

The relevance of the story is Art Barr was the amazingly talented guy, who didn't look like a wrestler, and they made him come across as slightly bland before Piper changed his character, I think Miz something similar but less drastic to Danielson. Danielson does have personality just like Barr did, I just think Mizz will tell him in no uncertain terms to carry himself better. Here's the promo if you're interested http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDMeyVYznA8&feature=related.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WWE is not shying away from Danielson's history. Here's his bio on WWE.com:



> *With 10 years on the indy wrestling circuit,* Daniel Bryan comes to WWE NXT as by far the most experienced NXT Rookie. *Trained by none other than Shawn Michaels, Bryan proceeded to compete on multiple continents while honing his craft.* His journeys served the young competitor well,* as he became well-known for his hybrid of Japanese and American offensive styles, making good use of vicious elbow strikes, precision kicks, spine-jarring suplexes and various torturous submission maneuvers. *With such a wealth of knowledge and variety of styles at his disposal, Bryan’s rival NXT Rookies will no doubt be left guessing as to what this talented young athlete's strategy will be for any given match.


This is exactly what I was hoping WWE would do, treat Danielson like a talented in-ring guy. Don't hide his past, let him own it.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

So hopefully this means he will have most of the same move set that he had in the indies cant wait to see him on national TV, im actually more excited now then when Punk first debuted on ECW


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Him getting paired with The Miz is almost an insult.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HGF said:


> Him getting paired with The Miz is almost an insult.


No it isn't. Why would you waste someone like Jericho or Christian or Punk as a mentor on someone who doesn't need any help in the ring? Think about it. By giving Danielson Miz as his partner, they've created tons of talk for the show, and they've already made him the standout of the group because he's the only guy in the group of new stars who looks more qualified than the person he's paired with.


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

HGF said:


> Him getting paired with The Miz is almost an insult.


There's no ALMOST about it.


----------



## Crimson™ (Apr 13, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> No it isn't. Why would you waste someone like Jericho or Christian or Punk as a mentor on someone who doesn't need any help in the ring? Think about it. By giving Danielson Miz as his partner, they've created tons of talk for the show, and they've already made him the standout of the group because he's the only guy in the group of new stars who looks more qualified than the person he's paired with.


Holy shit, this. It isn't that hard of a concept. Take a look at the NXT page. There is already a front page article about the tension between the Miz and Bryan, building this up to be the mentor-rookie pairing to watch on NXT. It's one of their main advertising points to tune in next Tuesday. Daniel Bryan is already making news on the WWE level and NXT hasn't even started yet.

In no way should this be an insult. What does Bryan have to learn in the ring from anyone on the roster? Not a whole damn lot. But what does he have to learn character and personality-wise? A whole damn lot. Miz is a guy that grew from an afterthought into one of the most charismatic and entertaining heels on the roster in a couple of years. This pairing is gold.

Do you think a guy like Bryan Danielson is insulted by this? Yeah right. This is much better than him debuting on Raw or Smackdown. This way he can work out any kinks in his character, build a fan base and become a star before he is fed to one of the top brands.


----------



## Crimson™ (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

mankind2112 said:


> Agreed to the 10,000th degree, it's obvious that people who try and defend this move have no idea of who or what Bryan Danielson is.


Danielson is a nobody in the WWE. Only smarks like you give a damn about him right now. The Miz is the biggest star at the moment whether you like it or not.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't what the complaining is about, he's already positioned as the crown jewel of the guys on this show. He's going to get as close to the CM Punk-ECW treatment as possible without the Heyman infleunce.


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

Anyone who is bashing the Miz and Bryan combo is stupidly rtarded. The latter has no physical appeal whatsoever, even if he is an outstanding wrestler. It is pathetic to speculate otherwise.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope they mention Miz pretty much saying what he said in that one interview where he was being blunt saying that he doesnt care about Bryan's past work and that this is the WWE which is a whole other league.


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't mind him being paired with The Miz, but if they paired him with The Miz based on charisma... why didn't they pair him with Jericho? Then you get the best of both worlds, charisma and technical wrestling. It's not like Jericho in his prime lacked charisma, he was the king of charisma.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> No it isn't. Why would you waste someone like Jericho or Christian or Punk as a mentor on someone who doesn't need any help in the ring? Think about it. By giving Danielson Miz as his partner, they've created tons of talk for the show, and they've already made him the standout of the group because *he's the only guy in the group of new stars who looks more qualified than the person he's paired with.*


This, exactly this, and only this. I don't see what the complaint is here.

Those who wanted Danielson paired with Punk are already experiencing the effect of exactly what WWE wanted you to feel -- being teased. Contrary to popular internet opinion, they're not stupid up there. They know exactly what you want, and they're going to make you wait for it. Absolutely everyone with a brain KNOWS that Punk vs. Danielson is a future main event feud. If you're Vince McMahon, why would you give that away now?

I guarantee that if/when this pairing results in Danielson taking the US Title, absolutely everyone who's complaining will have immediately changed their minds. And that's if they didn't see the light before then.


----------



## adricule6 (Feb 6, 2008)

I find it really intelligent that they paired Danielson with the Miz. The other guys may have gimmicks and mic time but Bryan will be the one with a storyline right at the beginning. I can see him appearing and start complaining about having Miz as his pro when he's been in the business for a decade, thus giving him some nice reaction with the crowd as a face. They even planted the seeds with Miz's post on his blog.
And quite frankly, it helps both: Bryan gets cheered for going against Miz while they are forced to stay together, and Miz can learn to go better in the ring thanks to the best in the world.
I understand people complaining but WWE are producing a new TV show and they will try to make it interesting, and they are accomplishing it.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

adricule6 said:


> I can see him appearing and *start complaining *about having Miz as his pro when he's been in the business for a decade, thus giving him some nice reaction with the crowd as a face.


Heels complain. Faces do something about it.

The crowd support in this angle will come from the fact that Danielson will PROVE how good he is.


----------



## adricule6 (Feb 6, 2008)

When I said complain I meant confront the Miz. Sorry for the misleading. My english isn't perfect :$


----------



## Meteora2004 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not sure if this has been pointed out elsewhere, but Danielson's WWE TV debut will be on the eighth anniversary of the first Ring of Honor show, which he was in the main event of.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I think I've kinda come around to the idea of Miz being his mentor now seeing as it looks likely they might go down the route of doing an angle between Miz and Danielson out of it.*


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

One of the best wrestlers in the world being mentored by The Miz.... Could be worse. They could have had Matt Hardy mentor Danielson. At least The Miz has two belts.


----------



## Crimson™ (Apr 13, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *I think I've kinda come around to the idea of Miz being his mentor now seeing as it looks likely they might go down the route of doing an angle between Miz and Danielson out of it.*


Seabs, your sig is money. 

But if this does lead to an angle between Daniel and Miz, I really hope that Daniel is able to win the US Title off Miz. Because Miz holding it with the tag belts is pretty worthless right now. He has already accomplished holding multiple belts. Now he should drop the US belt and just work both brands with the tag belts and Big Show. And if Daniel does win the US Title... I will mark out harder than I have in a long, long time.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Danielson winning the US titlew would be gold and i think him and Miz could actually have quite good matches it will be interesting to see the interactions they have on the show.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Haven't read the thread at all, but I will mark *HARD* the first time I hear the "You're gonna get your fucking head kicked in!" chant.


----------



## Vainebekonnes (Jan 2, 2010)

why said:


> One of the best wrestlers in the world being mentored by The Miz.... Could be worse. They could have had Matt Hardy mentor Danielson. At least The Miz has *two* belts.


It's three belts.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

dele said:


> Haven't read the thread at all, but I will mark *HARD* the first time I hear the "You're gonna get your fucking head kicked in!" chant.


That would be pure awesomeness if that happened.


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll mark even harder if Danielson says "I have till 5" (guessing not though)


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Vainebekonnes said:


> It's three belts.


Can he defend all three?

Nope. It's two.


----------



## Albpar (Apr 9, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> Can he defend all three?
> 
> Nope. It's two.


2 titles, 3 belts


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

_John Morrison, who regularly cuts in-character promos on The Miz during interviews, said he hopes Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) teaches Miz how to wrestle.

The Miz mentoring Daniel Bryan on NXT: "Yeah, when I saw that, I was at the ECW taping, and I actually saw Miz. He didn't know either until he saw the graphic on the screen. That he was the "Pro" and Bryan Danielson was the student. I walked by and said, "Pssh, he knows more than you do." And that's pretty much what everyone thinks. It's gonna be interesting and I think that's the point of it."_

We can feel the great potential of Bryan Danielson at The Palace Of Wisdom

:lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Dont see why he couldn't do the "I HAVE TILL 5 REFEREE" but I cant see him shouting out himself "I'M GONNA KICK YOUR FUCKING HEAD IN". Hopefully the crowd chant it though as well as "Best In The World"*


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Dont see why he couldn't do the "I HAVE TILL 5 REFEREE" but I cant see him shouting out himself "I'M GONNA KICK YOUR FUCKING HEAD IN". Hopefully the crowd chant it though as well as "Best In The World"*


I cummed on my computer after seeing your signature area.


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone got a video of the "You're gonna get your fucking head kicked in" chant? I've never heard it yet and I can't quite get what rhythm it could be chanted in.


----------



## iRKOi (Jan 26, 2009)

jack232 said:


> Anyone got a video of the "You're gonna get your fucking head kicked in" chant? I've never heard it yet and I can't quite get what rhythm it could be chanted in.


I'd like to see this aswell.


----------



## wampa1 (Jan 24, 2010)

I hope they don't give him gay little trunks with swirly patterns on them. Let him keep the plain colours.


----------



## wampa1 (Jan 24, 2010)

wampa1 said:


> I hope they don't give him gay little trunks with swirly patterns on them. Let him keep the plain colours.


Final Countdown would be nice as well, but I just know we're gonna get generic rock.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

jack232 said:


> Anyone got a video of the "You're gonna get your fucking head kicked in" chant? I've never heard it yet and I can't quite get what rhythm it could be chanted in.


theres a pretty good chant at the start of this match

credit to ECWfan for the video
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-media/472551-roh-bryan-danielson-vs-sonjay-dutt-dbd-iv.html


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks a lot man.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

wampa1 said:


> Final Countdown would be nice as well, but I just know we're gonna get generic rock.


when he was on FCW, they used something what sounded slightly similar to final countdown


----------



## Tenement Funster (May 4, 2009)

united_07 said:


> when he was on FCW, they used something what sounded slightly similar to final countdown


Yeah his FCW theme wasn't bad really.


----------



## andreamus (Dec 17, 2007)

united_07 said:


> theres a pretty good chant at the start of this match
> 
> credit to ECWfan for the video
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-media/472551-roh-bryan-danielson-vs-sonjay-dutt-dbd-iv.html


That's a pretty epic chant. Unfortunately I think it may be a bit too rhythmically complicated for a crowd of WWE proportions. Most WWE chants you hear are only 2-4 beats.


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hahaha, that chant is amazing. I hope it gets wheeled out in one of the smarkier cities once Danielson's up to the full roster. Take that, PG.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

I wonder if the chant might hurt him? Like move him to smackdown so that they can use some post production


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ChrisisAwesome said:


> I wonder if the chant might hurt him? Like move him to smackdown so that they can use some post production


to be honest i dont think moving to smackdown will hurt danielson, smackdown is far the superior show compared to RAW


----------



## The Diesel (Feb 20, 2010)

> to be honest i dont think moving to smackdown will hurt danielson, smackdown is far the superior show compared to RAW


lolwut?

Anyways, I cant wait to see Danielson... I mean Daniel Bryan (rofl at the reverse of the first & last names) make everyone submit to Cattle Multiliation<3.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

united_07 said:


> to be honest i dont think moving to smackdown will hurt danielson, smackdown is far the superior show compared to RAW


I meant in the future. Not talking about after NXT and about a year after that but he can only be on Smackdown for so long. If he works out the move to RAW has to come eventually but the fans may make that hard.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

wampa1 said:


> I hope they don't give him gay little trunks with swirly patterns on them. Let him keep the plain colours.





hopefully he gets to wear his winged/yuji nagata attire...it looks so awesome...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ChrisisAwesome said:


> I meant in the future. Not talking about after NXT and about a year after that but he can only be on Smackdown for so long. If he works out the move to RAW has to come eventually but the fans may make that hard.


yeah but if you take a look at some of the decent wrestlers on RAW: evan bourne, chavo guerrero ect they are just jobbing every week. Wouldnt want danielson ending up in some comedy segment with hornswoggle.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

united_07 said:


> yeah but if you take a look at some of the decent wrestlers on RAW: evan bourne, chavo guerrero ect they are just jobbing every week. Wouldnt want danielson ending up in some comedy segment with hornswoggle.


Considering the fact he has denied contracts in the past or atleast thats what is said I think he is in a position and knows enough people that unless he wanted to do it he won't be.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

jack232 said:


> Anyone got a video of the "You're gonna get your fucking head kicked in" chant? I've never heard it yet and I can't quite get what rhythm it could be chanted in.





andreamus said:


> That's a pretty epic chant. Unfortunately I think it may be a bit too rhythmically complicated for a crowd of WWE proportions. Most WWE chants you hear are only 2-4 beats.


Here's a version on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUkiclqDlDQ

Its to the tune of "You're going home in a London ambulance". Its a pretty standard English football chant. Started by Millwall yobs. I'm guessing it was started, in wrestling, at an ROH UK show???


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I was truly hoping to see Danielson in a dark match at Royal Rumble, because I wanted to start the "you're gonna get your fucking head kicked in" chant. Imagine my disappointment when 10 random divas ended up in the ring.

I'm guessing if Danielson's wrestling at a show in Philly, Chicago, or some other big smark city, we'll get that chant. They may cut the audience noise, but it'll get started.


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

I just hope he destroys everything in sight. I don't care about anyone else on this silly show.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Having him fued with the Miz as the obviously superior wrestler being forced into mentoring by someone no where near his level would be great. But this is WWE and we can't rule out Vince genuinly thinking Miz is better than Danielson.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

They said Daniel Bryan more times than the names of the other NXT guys combined. That has to be a good sign. The Miz cut a promo on them being together for the show and it looks like they will be building towards an eventual feud.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Miz is probably thankful that he has found a teacher to replace Benoit.


----------



## Crimson™ (Apr 13, 2007)

I love the way they have handled Bryan so far. He has gotten so much more exposure than any other NXT rookie. The only one that has been mentioned aside from the initial introductions on the ECW finale is Skip Sheffield and that is only because his mentor was changed to Regal. Bryan already has a storyline in the works with Miz and I can't wait for it to be played out this Tuesday.

A few notes:
-All of his pictures and the short NXT ad on Smackdown shows DB in his regular maroon trunks. Not the winged ones.
-His FCW music was pretty generic, yet pretty awesome. I just don't see that theme being him. If I were the WWE, I would shell out the money to Europe (they probably need it...) to use the Final Countdown because it is just that epic. But I know it won't happen. Oh well.
-What will his finisher be? In his dark match with Chavo, he used his running leg lariat for the 1-2-3. From the sounds of his profile on WWE.com, it sounds like he won't have one single finisher though. Very unorthodox by WWE's standards, but DB is a very unorthodox rookie by WWE's standards. I just want to see someone tap to Cattle Mutilation in a WWE ring.

I can't wait for Tuesday night.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I bet it'll either be the cattle mutilation or his dragon suplex.


----------



## Jake_p53 (Sep 16, 2004)

I definitely think the progression of this thread has pointed out the second important factor, too (the first being Miz helping Danielson build character and some crowd support)... that being that Danielson is being mentored by someone he should mentor. If Jericho took the role, Danielson wouldn't have any merit claiming he had far greater experience and skill than him. It's much easier to do so with the Miz, who has only risen through the ranks so well in recent times, and has far less wrestling experience.

And hell, I definitely hope Miz picks up a thing or two as well.

Genuinely looking forward to NXT.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Jake_p53 said:


> I definitely think the progression of this thread has pointed out the second important factor, too (the first being Miz helping Danielson build character and some crowd support)... that being that Danielson is being mentored by someone he should mentor. If Jericho took the role, Danielson wouldn't have any merit claiming he had far greater experience and skill than him. It's much easier to do so with the Miz, who has only risen through the ranks so well in recent times, and has far less wrestling experience.
> 
> And hell, I definitely hope Miz picks up a thing or two as well.
> 
> Genuinely looking forward to NXT.


Funny you should mention Jericho. Besides Miz, I'd argue that Danielson has more experience than most of the mentors except Jericho and arguably Matt Hardy and Christian. You could probably argue CM Punk too, but wrestling for the WWE for the past 4 years doesn't really add up as much as Danielson did for the past 4 years.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Having him fued with the Miz as the obviously superior wrestler being forced into mentoring by someone no where near his level would be great. But this is WWE and we can't rule out Vince genuinly thinking Miz is better than Danielson.


Vince obviously knows Danielson is a better wrestler than Miz, but that doesn't mean anything. There's a huge difference between who he knows is the better wrestler and who he thinks he can market better. Maybe it's Miz and maybe it's Danielson, we won't know until he's called up to Raw or SmackDown! but Vince obviously isn't dumb.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jake_p53 said:


> I definitely think the progression of this thread has pointed out the second important factor, too (the first being Miz helping Danielson build character and some crowd support)... that being that Danielson is being mentored by someone he should mentor. If Jericho took the role, Danielson wouldn't have any merit claiming he had far greater experience and skill than him. It's much easier to do so with the Miz, who has only risen through the ranks so well in recent times, and has far less wrestling experience.
> 
> And hell, I definitely hope Miz picks up a thing or two as well.
> 
> Genuinely looking forward to NXT.





This argument is already getting old and repetitive. No one is really claiming The Miz can mat wrestle better than Daniel Bryan but that is not the point. The Indies is a far different animal from the WWE. 

Knowing how to get a crowd reaction from the WWE crowd is different.

Promos are often different and less smarky unless you are a top draw.

Understanding the daily WWE life is different.



Getting tutoring from someone who started at the bottom of the WWE ladder with no real wrestling credibility or promo abilities and ascending the ladder in just a few years to being quite successful with more potential on the way was a good learning experience for The Miz and, if anything, he is better suited for someone like DB than an older guy like Finlay who never really got over and was forever stuck in midcardjobberville.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

They should have Miz tell Danielson to do some move against one of the NXT guys and Dragon chain wrestles through the move and locks him in some sort of submission hold making Miz frustrated. Dragon responds with a "what I did what you wanted" as Miz walks away.

BTW just watched the Miz's promo at the ppv on Dragon and it was pretty damn awesome. Miz seems full of hate for Dragon calling him "King of the Indies"


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> This argument is already getting old and repetitive. No one is really claiming The Miz can mat wrestle better than Daniel Bryan but that is not the point. The Indies is a far different animal from the WWE.
> 
> Knowing how to get a crowd reaction from the WWE crowd is different.
> 
> ...


^ Finlay was involved in the ME in quite a few Smackdown! PPV's in 05/06


----------



## hoit214 (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm sure someone already said it on here before but I will say it for my personal beliefs. Danielson (screw that Daniel Bryan crap) will go on the show and one up Miz and take his title quickly like Carlito did when he first came onto the scene.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

They make him sound like a complete idiot on TV. The compare him to an accountant and talk about how he is an "internet star". When the reality is, he could wrestle circles around any of the maint eventers.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I was pretty surised to hear how much Danielson was mentioned last night, I'm realy looking forward to seing NXT now to see what they do with him (although I bet the 1st show is horrid) so I guessed the commentery has served its urpose for once!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

we're totally gonna see a danielson/miz fued


----------



## backsmack (Jun 14, 2005)

CMPunk665 said:


> They make him sound like a complete idiot on TV. The compare him to an accountant and talk about how he is an "internet star". When the reality is, he could wrestle circles around any of the maint eventers.


It's almost as if they want you to boo Miz and cheer Bryan, or something...


----------



## jonnygrooveuk (Feb 6, 2005)

I think the guys that bum this Daniel Bryan guy, just chill out really, there gonna make him big... so just wait and stop complaining. Miz is awesome.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

I really like the fact that they talking quite a bit about Danielson last night in the form of Miz's promo and King even mentioned the argument that Danielson could teach Miz something in the ring. 

From Miz's promo it definitely seems like Miz and DB will clash throughout the course of the show and it seems very likely that he'll be the one to "win" and feud with Miz over the US title.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

Hopefully Miz uses his heat to get Bryan over as a face and use his best magic to try and give him some personality so when you look at it ..Miz is the PRO in this just trying to help Bryan get some reaction so he can be the star he deserves to be


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

The number of times Bryan got mentioned and put over last night leads me to believe he'll have absolutely no issues making it to the main roster and at least getting a good shot at making it as a star.

Roll on Tuesday.


----------



## Sheitan (Jan 11, 2007)

So much talk about him even before his debut makes him look like a big star coming in. 
Miz is doing a tremendous job as a heel building Danielson up as a face. 
I'm totally looking forward to NXT because of this pairing. Let's see where they're going with it!


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

I was shocked that they mentioned Bryan's indy background.


----------



## Generation-Now (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, I gotta say that right now Daniel Bryan looks like a star. I can't even name any of the other NXT roster members yet, but Bryan's name has been plastered everywhere since they revealed the roster last week. 

Dragon's gonna be just fine.


----------



## FromLasVegas (Nov 6, 2006)

Miz was right...he still looks like a geek.....maybe Chris Martin from Coldplay at best

















it´s true lol

haha Daniel Bryan...maybe you can score with Gwyneth Paltrow...


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

Shouldn't be too long before he's beaten The Miz for the United States Championship.


----------



## FromLasVegas (Nov 6, 2006)

it will be long...NXT Season will last 3 months and after that Daniel Bryan is a regular competitor who can challenge Miz


----------



## Jonny (May 7, 2009)

Ive never seen this guy, but I hear hes good. Im looking forward to seeing him rise to fame.


----------



## Fresh_Meat (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone got a video of Miz's interview last night?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

FromLasVegas said:


> haha Daniel Bryan...maybe you can score with Gwyneth Paltrow...


Why would you ever wish that upon anyone? What is wrong with you? :no:


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

it'd be funny if miz shows danielson how to hold someone in a headlock and danielson corrects the miz, small stuff like that


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Miz should tell Danielson to put him in a hold and then after Danielson won't let go at 3, Miz can get pissed. Thus, the mainstream audience will be introduced to the next big catchphrase...

"I HAVE TIL FIVE!"


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Seph, I'm getting annoyed I can't rep you more often.

Is it wrong I'm getting excited about actually watching this.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I still find it funny that Miz is the one saying that Danielson looks like a geek.

Looked in the mirror lately, Miz? :lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Tenacious.C. said:


> Seph, I'm getting annoyed I can't rep you more often.
> 
> Is it wrong I'm getting excited about actually watching this.


It's Bryan Danielson. You don't deserve to live if you're not excitied.


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to it. I'd only ever seen maybe half a dozen matches of his before recently, and I'd thought they were pretty fucking good. Then I saw his dark match with Chavo and started to look at more of his stuff to see if he was going to be as good as he was really meant to be. So far the best I've seen are his title unification match with McGuinness, his 2/3 falls with Paul London at The Epic Encounter, and a match against KENTA from Glory By Honor. He looks pretty great, it has to be said.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> Miz should tell Danielson to put him in a hold and then after Danielson won't let go at 3, Miz can get pissed. Thus, the mainstream audience will be introduced to the next big catchphrase...
> 
> "I HAVE TIL FIVE!"


ha ha that would be great if that happened


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> It's Bryan Danielson. You don't deserve to live if you're not excitied.


I meant the show in general.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I missed No Way Out, anyone got a video of Miz's promo on Bryan?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

btbgod said:


> ^ Finlay was involved in the ME in quite a few Smackdown! PPV's in 05/06





Finlay may have been involved in a few main events but he was never a recognized main eventer. Jobber to the stars sure.


----------



## Caponex75 (Jan 17, 2007)

FromLasVegas said:


> Miz was right...he still looks like a geek.....maybe Chris Martin from Coldplay at best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about you but that picture made me shit myself ten times......in one setting.


----------



## Superkick_Kid (May 7, 2007)

Sephiroth said:


> Miz should tell Danielson to put him in a hold and then after Danielson won't let go at 3, Miz can get pissed. Thus, the mainstream audience will be introduced to the next big catchphrase...
> 
> "I HAVE TIL FIVE!"


I am a big fan of Danielson, but that catch phrase says nothing but INDY GEEK


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

spoiler debut of Bryan!



> Bryan 'Daniel Bryan' Danielson will appear tonight on RAW in a backstage vignette with The Miz.
> 
> source: wrestling inc


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

I think they're making a bigger deal out of danielson then anyone else debuting threw NXT its obviously going to be a huge plotline with him and the miz


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Superkick_Kid said:


> I am a big fan of Danielson, but that catch phrase says nothing but INDY GEEK


Hey, its something that could really catch on and the crowd could say it along. I don't think it would hurt.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

I bet Bryan goes nowhere, at least not for a few years until he really earns it. I blame it all on you guys. Internet favorites like Jericho, Punk, Christian are always buried 85% of the time. you love cheering for the puny guys, so this is what you get


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

i just hope he gets the push he deserves after a while. I'm looking to see him with either the IC or U.S title eventually..


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I feel bad for the other "rookies"...

This is going to be the Bryan Danielson show.


----------



## Generation-Now (Feb 21, 2010)

Banjo said:


> I bet Bryan goes nowhere, at least not for a few years until he really earns it. I blame it all on you guys. Internet favorites like Jericho, Punk, Christian are always buried 85% of the time. you love cheering for the puny guys, so this is what you get


Punk and Jericho are buried?

Funny, I thought one was a World Champion and going on to Main Event WrestleMania right now.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Banjo said:


> I bet Bryan goes nowhere, at least not for a few years until he really earns it. I blame it all on you guys. Internet favorites like Jericho, Punk, Christian are always buried 85% of the time. you love cheering for the puny guys, so this is what you get


In under two years CM Punk has won the WHC three times, MITB twice, the tage titles, the IC title, and has main evented PPV's. How is that being buried?

Oh yeah, within the last year, Jericho revived the IC title and tag titles. Oh yeah, he's set to main event WM this year.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Jericho's not gonna main event nothing. he'll be the 4th match on the card, you watch


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I bet Danielson can't wait to be buried like Punk and Jericho.

I marked for the shots of him backstage watching The Miz in his suit and tie. I hope they can accelerate NXT/this angle for Danielson... er, I mean Daniel Bryan, and have Bryan vs. Miz at 'Mania for the US Title.


----------



## Crimson™ (Apr 13, 2007)

Banjo said:


> I bet Bryan goes nowhere, at least not for a few years until he really earns it. I blame it all on you guys. Internet favorites like Jericho, Punk, Christian are always buried 85% of the time. you love cheering for the puny guys, so this is what you get


This is laughable. Seriously.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

I guess I'm the only one to remember Punk's first world title reign... or Christian's last WWE stint


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Banjo said:


> I guess I'm the only one to remember Punk's first world title reign... or Christian's last WWE stint


I guess you're the only one who puts more stock in a wrestler's premature first title reign (because of another guy's suspension) than anything they've done since.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Superkick_Kid said:


> I am a big fan of Danielson, but that catch phrase says nothing but INDY GEEK


Maybe "YOU'RE GONNA GET YOU'RE FUC *DARN* HEAD KICKED IN' ?


----------



## Crimson™ (Apr 13, 2007)

Banjo said:


> I guess I'm the only one to remember Punk's first world title reign... or Christian's last WWE stint


What do you mean Christian's last WWE stint? You mean the one where he was a 9-time tag team champ (when tag teams were relevant), a 3-time IC champ (when that belt was relevant) and competed in five Wrestlemanias? Terrible stint. He was definitely buried.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> I bet Danielson can't wait to be buried like Punk and Jericho.
> 
> I marked for the shots of him backstage watching The Miz in his suit and tie. I hope they can accelerate NXT/this angle for Danielson... er, I mean Daniel Bryan, and have Bryan vs. Miz at 'Mania for the US Title.


Man, tons of people would love to be buried the exact way Punk is.


----------



## shawnrez (Jul 11, 2006)

Azuran said:


> Man, tons of people would love to be buried the exact way Punk is.


Yeah, no joke! I love how so many people's view of not being buried includes never losing a match, winning only the top title, and holding it for at least a year. Anything less is being totally buried.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> I bet Danielson can't wait to be buried like Punk and Jericho.
> 
> I marked for the shots of him backstage watching The Miz in his suit and tie. I hope they can accelerate NXT/this angle for Danielson... er, I mean Daniel Bryan, and have Bryan vs. Miz at 'Mania for the US Title.


looks like someone took one too many diving headbutts.

Punk cut a promo at 2 PPVs in a row durning matches and Jericho is your current WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION.


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

Banjo said:


> I bet Bryan goes nowhere, at least not for a few years until he really earns it. I blame it all on you guys. Internet favorites like Jericho, Punk, Christian are always buried 85% of the time. you love cheering for the puny guys, so this is what you get


Lmao oh yes Chris Jericho won the world heavyweight championship what a burial! Oh and CM punk got buried he only dominated the first half of the rumble and even managed to get promo time in the elimination chamber. Yes sometimes they'll occasionally lose but thats just what heels do and Chris Jericho is actually willing to put people over unlike some people.
OH THE HUMANITY!


----------



## Animalxerman (Feb 11, 2008)

Banjo said:


> Jericho's not gonna main event nothing. he'll be the 4th match on the card, you watch


Do you remember how many times Michael Cole has put over the fact that the winner of the Royal Rumble goes on to the *Main Event* of Wrestlemania? Have a think about that one. Edge is using his Royal Rumble victory against Jericho, Thus putting that match where in the card? That's right. Main Event.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Sephiroth said:


> Miz should tell Danielson to put him in a hold and then after Danielson won't let go at 3, Miz can get pissed. Thus, the mainstream audience will be introduced to the next big catchphrase...
> 
> "I HAVE TIL FIVE!"


*Can't tell you how much I'd mark if if this happened.*


----------



## Vitus (Jan 7, 2010)

I gotta start watching this NXT stuff, has the first episode even aired yet? can't wait to see bryan finally get his chance at a big break.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

5.5 hours from now.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

For some reason having Danielson watching Miz and the Big Show backstage on Raw, shows that WWE knows he is important, In my opinion. 2 other rookies were mentioned, but just in a video package. I honestly can't wait for NXT.
Anyone know what time + day it's on in the U.K?


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

i'm a fan of his too, but you all are expecting way too much of him if you think he'll be the next world champion or the next mega star. i just have a bad feeling he'll turn into the next shelton benjamin.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The fact Danielson has been mentioned so much more than the others makes me think he's one of the main focuses of the brand. Besides, the idea of him being wasted escapes me. The WWE has been chasing him on and off for several years and even Michaels and Regal could not convince him to make the jump, mainly due to his loyalty to Ring of Honor and being able to do what he was able to do. That's the sign of a true professional and WWE have got a real gem on thier hands, a man that can be a real star and with some tweaks, a top heel and in later years when he gets a bit older and if he's still wrestling, could easily transition into a position of road agent and trainer for the younger guys.


----------



## odm (Oct 16, 2006)

if only he could have kept his real name lol

daniel bryan = only reason i will watch wwe programming this week.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBRxh484SJk
2. Go to 2:01
3. ????
4. DO AT NXT EVENTS!!


----------



## Sorrowless (Jan 18, 2010)

all i see is a handshake at 2:01 lol


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Sorrowless said:


> all i see is a handshake at 2:01 lol


Listen to the chant.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Sorrowless said:


> all i see is a handshake at 2:01 lol


Listen to the crowd chanting "YOU'RE GONNA GET YOUR FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN!" That needs to be heard anytime Danielson hits the ring.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

dele said:


> 1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBRxh484SJk
> 2. Go to 2:01
> 3. ????
> 4. DO AT NXT EVENTS!!


Comments below the video, is just quite hilarious. Got to love the retarded YouTube posters.

Would be amazing if a chant like that went through WWE television, though.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

Banjo said:


> I bet Bryan goes nowhere, at least not for a few years until he really earns it. I blame it all on you guys. Internet favorites like Jericho, Punk, Christian are always buried 85% of the time. you love cheering for the puny guys, so this is what you get


No, IWC favorites are the ones that get more air time, and that means i'm better than yo....uupppsss sorry, that means m etime to enjoy them, like Jericho, Punk, The Miz lately Morrison having long great matches on TV, Cage running a whole show... Yeah, having your favorite guy winning is great, but the main thing is having him on the show being awesome and entertaining you.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Desecrated said:


> Comments below the video, is just quite hilarious. Got to love the retarded YouTube posters.
> 
> Would be amazing if a chant like that went through WWE television, though.


Odds are you'll see it if Danielson is on a live event in a city like New York, Philly, or Chicago.


----------



## The Diesel (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope they dont censor it LMFAO.


----------



## RetroGamer (Mar 2, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is overrated on this board.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

The way things are panning out... I'm kinda wishing the 'E took Nigel and Bryan went to TNA.

Nigel has been entertaining as Hell with his persona on TNA, as well as putting on some good matches, and that is better suited to the NXT format - whereas I'm sure Bryan would have been allowed to put on some great matches in TNA if he was there the length of time Nigel has been.

If it happened like that and we got the Kurt programme just the same straight off the bat, that would have been awesome.


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

I never saw Bryan before NXT (despite the fact that someone very nicely told me where I could purchase ROH tapes the last time I posted in a thread about him about a year ago, and I had every intention...), but he's impressed the heck out of me on this show. He's believable on the mic as someone who's quietly confident in his skills, he's entertaining in the ring, and I like the way he sells things. Like others, I don't think WWE would be showcasing him to the extent they are if they didn't intend to utilize him in a big way once they bring him up to the bigger shows. 

It's not a matter of earning it, it's a matter of whether he can make money for them. And from what I've seen, I'm pretty sure he's gonna.


----------

